# Promotion of Tim Hartman by WMAA Board.



## Jeff Leader (Jan 31, 2003)

On behalf of the Advisory Board of the World Modern Arnis Alliance, it is my privilege and pleasure to announce that the Board has promoted Datu Tim Hartman to the rank of 7th degree black belt (Lakan Pito), effective 31 January 2003.

This promotion comes after considerable deliberation by the Board as well as consultation with WMAA members and outside experts regarding not only Mr. Hartman's suitability for promotion but also the best way to proceed with high-level promotions in the absence of an accepted promotional authority at the highest levels of the art. The promotion is in recognition of his physical skill and additionally his contributions to spreading the art and organizing the WMAA and its curriculum.

The Board extends its congratulations to Datu Hartman.

/s/
Jeffery J. Leader, PhD

for the WMAA Advisory Board:

Charles E. Dulin
Paul Janulis
Jeffery J. Leader (Chair)
Ingmar Johansson
Sal Todaro


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2003)

Let me add my _personal_ congratulations to my instructor and good friend Tim Hartman on this well-deserved promotion.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats from me to


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 31, 2003)

Mucho congrats!

Cthulhu


----------



## JDenz (Jan 31, 2003)

Definitly calls for a UFC party lol


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 1, 2003)

When I was sitting with Tim tonight eating chicken wings and drinking beer his words were, _"Wanna pass me the napkins?"_

A man of few words obviously.

Congrats!


----------



## bloodwood (Feb 1, 2003)

Congratulations Datu Hartman!! 

This promotion is truly earned and in keeping with the timeline of previous promotions given him by the Professor. He has done more than his share to promote and carry Modern Arnis well into the future with the solid foundation of the World Modern Arnis Alliance.

I believe congrats are also in order to the World Modern Arnis Alliance, it's Advisory Board and Members for doing the right thing at the right time. Their commitment to move foreword is admirable.    

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 1, 2003)

I also would like to add my congrtulations to Datu Hartman on his promotion.


----------



## DWright (Feb 1, 2003)

Congratulations! 

I respect the way the WMAA board awarded this promotion.  It is nice to hear that the martial arts community was involved.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 1, 2003)

Heartfelt congratulations- sometimes good people are rewarded in life, it's good to see.

:yinyang:


----------



## Lady Presas (Feb 1, 2003)

I would like to offer Datu Hartman my congratulations on a well-deserved promotion!


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 1, 2003)

Bend over Tim!

:moon: :jedi1: 

LOL

Congrats! I'm am glad to see this thing come together so nicely.
:cheers:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 1, 2003)

Tim,

Congratulations on your promotion.  Wear it well and continue the good work in the future.

Yours,
Dan Anderson
PS - "Thela Hun Ginjeet" - figure that one out.


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 1, 2003)

Tim; Congrats!

Paul- Thank you for an unwanted visual!
Chad


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *PS - "Thela Hun Ginjeet" - figure that one out.  *



King Crimson - Heat in the Jungle


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2003)

Tim,

Congratulations!

WMMA Steering Board - Congratualtions on this event.


I just want to be present to take a swing for Tim's Receiving of the Cane.  As there are five on the board. I think that leaves room for two more to each have a swing. I am putting my name in for the horrible but taking one for the team job. 


Keep up the good work everyone

Train Well


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I just want to be present to take a swing for Tim's Receiving of the Cane.  As there are five on the board. I think that leaves room for two more to each have a swing. *



We've reserved a four-hour block of time for this event at the upcoming WMAA camp in May. I'll put you on the list. Will that be rattan or a hardwood, like bahi?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *We've reserved a four-hour block of time for this event at the upcoming WMAA camp in May. I'll put you on the list. Will that be rattan or a hardwood, like bahi? *



You guys are so funny. Not.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 2, 2003)

You mean this year it won't be "Welcome to the camp, this is Bob, heres a stick, please smack him as you enter?"

Cool! 

Seriously, Congrat Tim!
:cheers:


----------



## Mickey (Feb 2, 2003)

Congratulations to Datu Hartman, and the WMMA!

Looking good


----------



## jaybacca72 (Feb 3, 2003)

seriously though,congrats tim you desrve it my friend and i think that remy would have been quite proud to see the way you have spread the art and your continued effort in producing good quality modern arnis players.
later
jay


----------



## Rocky (Feb 3, 2003)

On behalf of USMAC and the World Cuentada De Mano Assc. we congradulate Tim on his promotion.

Master Hal Edwards sends his best too!!


Rocky


----------



## Tapps (Feb 4, 2003)

Hearty Congratulations!!!

This seems a perfect excuse for the drinking of ale and revelry!

Well done, well deserved my friend.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rocky _
> *On behalf of USMAC and the World Cuentada De Mano Assc. we congradulate Tim on his promotion.
> 
> Master Hal Edwards sends his best too!!
> ...



Thanks & tell Hal I said hello.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *Hearty Congratulations!!!
> 
> This seems a perfect excuse for the drinking of ale and revelry!
> ...



When did you start needing excuses?!?

:drinkbeer :ladysman: :drinkbeer


----------



## Tapps (Feb 5, 2003)

Ummmm

Since I got a wife ?


----------



## JDenz (Feb 5, 2003)

lol


----------



## ace (Feb 8, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## Mathusula2 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd like to throw my hat of congrats into the ring (allbeit late).  Nobody deserves this promotion more than Tim.

Keep spreading the art!!!  The Professor would be proud!!

:cheers:


----------



## ace (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Bend over Tim!
> 
> :moon: :jedi1:
> ...


I Remember The swat Remy gave him in 2000
it echoed a cross the room & dropped a lot of Jaws.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *I Remember The swat Remy gave him in 2000
> it echoed a cross the room & dropped a lot of Jaws. *



Yea, that was hilarious!

I remember when Tim first layed face down on the floor; I thought Remy was just going to tap him. He wacked him a hell of alot harder then I expected!

I've never seen Tim crawl away so fast!:rofl: 

Come to think of it, as fast as Tim can be, that was the fastest I've ever seen him move! :rofl: :rofl: 

Ahhhh.....the good ol' days (sigh)


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Yea, that was hilarious!
> 
> I remember when Tim first layed face down on the floor; I thought Remy was just going to tap him. He wacked him a hell of alot harder then I expected!
> ...



Don't worry, you'll get yours. I promise.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Don't worry, you'll get yours. I promise. *




Does Paul deserve one for last Year? Or is that Two he will get, one for each rank?   :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm in for it!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Does Paul deserve one for last Year? Or is that Two he will get, one for each rank? *



In *PAUL*'s case, I say we go per word. Bring extra sticks!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *In PAUL's case, I say we go per word. Bring extra sticks! *



Wow Per Word,

Paul is in for a real butt whooopin!


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 24, 2003)

I'll have no more @$$ left when you guys are finished!

This is bad news for you guys. No more drunken midnight games in the cabose, such as "find the other guys watch", and so forth. We'll you know what I mean. right guys?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *No more drunken midnight games in the cabose*



I think we can all get behind this, so to speak.


----------



## Empty Cup (Feb 26, 2003)

Congrats Tim

Its good to hear that someone that can move and teach like a seventh dan will represent Modern Arnis as a seventh dan.

Regards,

Mark G. Banez


:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 26, 2003)

Good to hear from you Mark! Welcome aboard Martial Talk.:asian:


----------

